# Is it possible to post multiple pictures - iOS app



## bbqcoder (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm trying out the iOS app for posting pictures because I use .heic format for photos and on the desktop, I have to convert them to *.jpg before uploading to DC or Imgur. 

As best I can tell, I can only upload one picture per post from the phone.  Am I missing something?

If I click on the + button, I choose a photo but then the + button disappears and there's no way to add another picture.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 4, 2019)

Unfortunately this is a limitation of the app.  if you use the browser on your phone to visit the site you should get the simple mobile view.  It allows you to load multiple images.


----------

